
Agrippa, A Book of the Dead - doppp
https://www.filfre.net/2018/09/agrippa-a-book-of-the-dead/
======
NKosmatos
I remember reading about this project some time ago, but it was before HN...

A small phrase from the article that most fellow HN readers will appreciate:
“A hacker always takes the path of least resistance,” said Templar years
later. “And it is a lot easier to ‘hack’ a person than a machine.”

------
saagarjha
The encryption scheme, for those curious:
[http://www.crackingagrippa.net/submissions/robert_xiao.html](http://www.crackingagrippa.net/submissions/robert_xiao.html)

------
schoen
I've followed this story off and on since the book was originally published
(and read the poem a number of times), but I learned quite a bit of new
information from this article. I'd recommend reading it even if you think
you're already familiar with the story!

~~~
schoen
Wikipedia also mentions that this account has been questioned:

> However, according to a dissenting account by hacktivist and MindVox co-
> founder Patrick K. Kroupa, subterfuge prior to The Transmission elicited a
> betrayal of trust which yielded the uploaders the text. Kirschenbaum
> declined to elaborate on the specifics of the Kroupa conjecture, which he
> declared himself "not at liberty to disclose".

------
CommieBobDole
Here's a direct link to the text of the poem, which I have always enjoyed.

[http://www.williamgibsonbooks.com/source/agrippa.asp](http://www.williamgibsonbooks.com/source/agrippa.asp)

------
makmanalp
Aghhh, what I wouldn't give to have experienced this :-) I don't know how many
were ever "printed", but it doesn't seem like any resurfaced online - I guess
that makes sense, given the nature of the thing!

~~~
dsr_
[http://agrippa.english.ucsb.edu/](http://agrippa.english.ucsb.edu/) seems
apropos. Includes an emulation.

------
hhh
I've always loved this thing, and enjoyed the first encounter I had with it.

